
Amazon EC2 T4g Instances - kristianpaul
https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-types/t4/
======
tqh
"Users on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal) can take advantage of additional
optimizations found on newer ARM-based processors. The large-system extensions
(LSE) are enabled by using the included libc6-lse package, which can result in
orders of magnitude performance improvements." From
[https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-aws-graviton2](https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-
aws-graviton2)

------
kristianpaul
With T4g instances, customers can optimize for both higher performance and
lower cost per vCPU. T4g instances deliver up to 40% better price performance
over T3 instances for a large number of applications built on open-source
software utilizing Linux distributions. T4g instances also deliver 40% higher
peak performance than T3 instances, enabling customers to migrate production
workloads to T4g instances more effectively.

